# '90 GA16I engine to '86 B11 swap work?



## BluEyes (Jun 21, 2003)

Here's the deal. My g/f drives a '86 B11 with a E16S engine, FB38 axle, and F30A trans. 
Her mother was coming to visit, and on the way ended up wrecking (well, insurance totaled it, but it's 90% okay) a '90 B12 Sentra with GA16i engine, FC38 axle, and F31A trans. 
Depending on what the insurance salvage fee is, we're considering swapping the engine and drivetrain into the '86. Would this bolt up? 
I've gathered that the tranny bolt pattern is different on E- and G- series engines, so I guess it'd have to be a total swap, but we have an engine hoist... Any thoughts?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Its doable certainly. The GA will not bolt up to the E series tranny. Youll probably also have to drill custom holes in the frame for the motor and tranny mounts. 

Since you already have the engine and tranny it seems like a worthwhile swap. 

When you do the swap be sure to grab everyhtign you can from the B12. (harness, fuel pump, ecu, radiator, etc)

-Nick


----------



## BluEyes (Jun 21, 2003)

Well, I looked at the mounts, they are all in about the same areas, but who knows exactly. 

Would the existing axles on the B11 work with the newer tranny? length, spline count, etc? If we're moving motor mounts, aligning the transaxle could get difficult without some sort of guide... 

Has anyone done this swap before? I know it's not a real hi-po swap, being the same displacement and all, (at least it has 4 more valves, and FI) but someone has to have tried this in the past.


----------



## BluEyes (Jun 21, 2003)

okay, been digging through the archives a bit more in the engine-specific forums, and found reference that on a B12, the E16i and GA16i use the same motor mounts. 

Soooo, did the E16S and E16i use the same motor mounts? 

I'm thinking that if the GA16i, and E16i use the same mounts, and the E16i and E16S use the same mounts, then the GA16i, and E16S would have the same mounts as well... 
Still looking for info about axles also.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

I was at a junkyard today and it seems that all 3 engines share the same motor mount locations. 

Im not sure about the axles but it seems to me that since your simply moving and engine and tranny from one B12 to another, you could just transfer the axles over. 

-Nick


----------



## BluEyes (Jun 21, 2003)

no, we're going from a B12 ('90) to a B11 ('86). But, I agree the motor mounts look like they're in the same location, even on the two different chassis. I'll have to try some way of measuring...

The B11 has a F30A trans, and the B12 has a F31A trans if that helps - are those two trannies interchangeable? (aside from the bellhousing bolt pattern) 
Is there some place to find out how many splines are on each axle? Maybe call a dealership?


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

the front end of a b12 and b11 are almost identical. everything will swap over jsut fine but im preety sure ull have to do the harness to cause its fuel injected and shit.


----------



## BluEyes (Jun 21, 2003)

Thanks! That's what I was thinking, the motor mounts do look identical, just wanting confirmation before pulling things apart!
Now, I've just got to convince her father to buy back the car from insurance instead of just junking it... 

Swapping the harness would be pretty easy, since the car is 99% intact (grille and radiator were smashed by the deer). We'll have all the parts nessacary, just need a bit of time to swap dozens of little bits over. 
What are the chances of the fuel tank and lines swapping? now, that might be a longshot.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

BluEyes said:


> *no, we're going from a B12 ('90) to a B11 ('86). *


lol maybe i should reread the first post before i reply.  

I dont think the fuel tank would swap nicely, and fuel lines are indeed a longshot..

-Nick


----------



## BluEyes (Jun 21, 2003)

well, looking in the chiltons manual, they seem to say that the in-tank fuel pump fits right in the same hole that the fuel level sender does, so that might help.


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

Have you gone any further with this? I was looking at a similar swap today - GA16DE from a B13 Sentra to an N12 Pulsar that currently has an E16S. I can get the whole car, but I'd love to know about any gotcha's beforehand, i.e. motor mount differences, etc... I know that the trans is different but I'll be getting that with the car. Obviously the EFI pump will need to be swapped in place and the wiring arranged. Just wondering if there was anything else _major]/i] that I'll need to be looking out for._


----------



## De La Rocha (Apr 4, 2003)

BluEyes said:


> *no, we're going from a B12 ('90) to a B11 ('86)*


I thought B11s were 82-85 and B12s were 86-90. No?

-Matt


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

B12 is '87-'90


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Ive done this swap before...... From a 90 with Ga16i 5spd into an 87 with E16s and auto.... Your lucky to have the Donor car sitting there..... The engine/ tranny will bolt right into place just use the Ga16i mounts... Youll need to swap the fuel tank and pump. ALL wiring will have to be swapped and possibly the gauge cluster...( i think the 2 are interchangeable unless 1 has a tach and the other doesnt) All the dash wiring and plugs from the 90 should swap directly over without having to rework it. The fuel tank is also a direct replacement.. The carbed tank has a MUCH smaller hole than the FI one. so just swapping the pump into the old tank WONT work.. Thats all I can think of right now.,.... If you need more info let me [email protected] OR AIM= NastyNissan007


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

NastyNissan - you're 87 is a B12, so I don't think the motor mount locations are the same as my N12. I'd love to be wrong though.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

I know the 87 Pulsar is the same.... Put an E16i from JY Sentra in one awhile back... But other than that Im in the dark.

*****DUH*** I just realized yours is an 86 ******DUH**** So yeah things might be different.... 

********Todays Lesson Class is to READ before you speak!!!***


----------



## malaysia_boy (May 17, 2003)

are u guys sure that GA16DE can goes in an E16 engine bay? without modding the engine mounting?


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

GA16DE will not go Easily into an E16 engine bay.... You have quite a bit of Fabricating to do... The GA16i on the other hand is a direct swap... At least when going from a 90 B12 into an 87 B12.. The GA16i is the 12 Valve, Single cam, TBI motor... The GA16DE is 16 valve, Dual Cam, FI...


----------



## malaysia_boy (May 17, 2003)

sorry sorry...i thought GA16i and GA16DE is the same engine....


----------

